# Let's talk draft C's fans.



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think there is a lot to be excited about with the coming off-season. First Walter McCarty will not be back and neither will Jumaine Jones. 

So having said that since the C's will have the 15th, 24th and 25th picks in the draft they will have a chance to pick up some talented guys if they did their proper scouting.

Since Ainge said he wants a HSer, I anticipate them getting one, maybe two HS from this draft. Let me proceed with my Celtics makeover. I also don't think Mark Blount will re-sign with the Celtics which will force the Celtics to draft a center.

No. 15 pick - Al Jefferson (PF) out HS
No. 24 pick - David Harrison (C) out Colorado
No. 25 pick - This is a toss-up pick, but I could see it being Kirk Snyder (SG) out of Nevada or Dorrell Wright (SG) out of HS. If Ainge is more into taking a gamble I could see him picking Wright (who I feel will be great in this league given a year or two to get his druthers). 

So here is what we have for next season. 

C - David Harrison/Chris Mihm/Kendrick Perkins 
PF - Raef Lafrentz/Brandon Hunter/Al Jefferson
SF - Jiri Welsch/Ricky Davis
SG - Paul Pierce/Kirk Snyder or Dorrell Wright
PG - Marcus Banks/Chucky Atkins

I think the Celtics will be avg. well over a 100 ppg next year and will be high octane and fun to watch and should have two or three HSers on the roster who won't have to produce big minutes and will be able to grow in at their own pace. I think Perkins, Jefferson and Wright could all become big-time players when the time is right. 

What direction do you think the C's should go in now that we know the positions they will be drafting from?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Can we hold off on this until the season is actually over?

Also, I think Ainge goes for fellow BYU alum Rafael Araujo at 15.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> Can we hold off on this until the season is actually over?
> 
> Also, I think Ainge goes for fellow BYU alum Rafael Araujo at 15.


That guy is going to be a stiff unless he gets in better basketball shape.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My Reply in The Franchise's Mock 

I think Harrison still isn't sure whether he's coming out. But, if he does, he likely will be our first or second selection. I don't think Harrison will get by Miami at 18 so, the Celtics will have to select him at 15. I also could see Telfair sliding to 15, and I'm posotive Ainge would select him if available. If we take Peter John Ramos, I'll be sick. He is too much of a project and we need a ready center. I like Harrison or Araujo at 15. Do you know if Jefferson will declare? If he does, I would select him at 23 but, not at 15. He isn't that pressing of a need. It's likely Jefferson won't last to 23. I really like Sasha Vujacic because he could be a Marko Jaric player. 

15: Harrison or Araujo
23: Marvin Williams, Dorell Wright, or Kirk Snyder
25: Vujacic
44: Arthur Johnson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No doubt in my mind Harrison will be in the draft. Colorado has nothing returning except him. Wilson and Morandeis are gone. He is not returning for another year of Big 12 basketball and heckling.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

C's do the following:

Trade Paul Pierce and Mark Blount to the Bulls. The C's get in return, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and the Bulls top rookie pick. Providing it is #1, the C's select either Okafor or Howard.

Your 2004 C's:

PG Jamal Crawford
SG Jiri Welsh
SF Ricky Davis
PF Emeka Okafor
C Eddy Curry

Your 2004 Bulls:

PG Kirk Hinrich
SG Janero Pargo
SF Paul Pierce
PF Tyson Chandler
C Mark Blount


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

jefferson should be availible in the twentys and im counten on kirk snyder to move up in the draft boards big time and be gone by the 17th pick.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> C's do the following:
> 
> Trade Paul Pierce and Mark Blount to the Bulls. The C's get in return, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and the Bulls top rookie pick. Providing it is #1, the C's select either Okafor or Howard.
> ...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> C's do the following:
> 
> Trade Paul Pierce and Mark Blount to the Bulls. The C's get in return, Jamal Crawford, Eddy Curry, and the Bulls top rookie pick. Providing it is #1, the C's select either Okafor or Howard.
> ...


You're just lost if you think Jannero Pargo will ever be our starting 2 guard.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

We won't do a deal with Chicago for their Garbage, I don't think Ainge is that dumb. I see him looking at these guys in the draft

Telfair
Jefferson
Humphries
Araujo
Kosta Perovic
Vujacic
Robert Swift
Snyder (maybe)

One will definately be a high school guy, maybe 2 and I think one will be a foreigner but he may wait until the 2nd round for that one.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> *No. 15 pick - Al Jefferson (PF) out HS*
> No. 24 pick - David Harrison (C) out Colorado
> No. 25 pick - This is a toss-up pick, but I could see it being Kirk Snyder (SG) out of Nevada or Dorrell Wright (SG) out of HS. If Ainge is more into taking a gamble I could see him picking Wright (who I feel will be great in this league given a year or two to get his druthers).


http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1796911

Chad Ford says that the Celtics might be looking hard at taking Al Jefferson with one of the first rounders. Ford also says that VP Leo Papile is among the scouts most heavily involved with the HS scene, so that is a good thing. But what is the difference between Kendrick Perkins and Jefferson?

Ford also hints that Harrison, Rafael Araujo, and Kirk Snyder could still be available to us. Also, it seems from what he is saying that Wright will be sitting there for us at 24 and 25 as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Let's talk draft C's fans.*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1796911
> ...


Does Chad Ford read BBB.net? Or my posts for that matter? :uhoh:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Let's talk draft C's fans.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Does Chad Ford read BBB.net? Or my posts for that matter? :uhoh:


Or maybe you're Chad Ford?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think there is a lot to be excited about with the coming off-season. First Walter McCarty will not be back and neither will Jumaine Jones.
> 
> So having said that since the C's will have the 15th, 24th and 25th picks in the draft they will have a chance to pick up some talented guys if they did their proper scouting.
> ...


personally I like your picks, but I would be shocked if Dorell Wright slips past 20. If the C's want him, they have to use 15 on him. Personally, I'd like to see them use it on David Harrison/Al Jefferson, maybe Josh Childress if he slips a bit.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Let's talk draft C's fans.*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1796911
> ...


Al Jefferson is a natural power forward, Kendrick Perkins is a natural Center. If they both panned out we could have one heck of a deadly frontcourt on our hands for years. I like Jefferson a lot and think him and Wright are the 2 HS sleepers. I think we will definately get one of them. I DON'T want Kirk Snyder and I would hope we are not seriously considering him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Let's talk draft C's fans.*



> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson is a natural power forward, Kendrick Perkins is a natural Center. If they both panned out we could have one heck of a deadly frontcourt on our hands for years. I like Jefferson a lot and think him and Wright are the 2 HS sleepers. I think we will definately get one of them. I DON'T want Kirk Snyder and I would hope we are not seriously considering him.


Perkins is 6-10 and based on some estimations that I remember, he's probably down to about 260. That's very powerforward to me. nbadraft.net lists Jefferson at 6-9, 250. Not much of a difference there. I think they'll both end up as PFs. They're definately both post players and I think that the Celtics will look elsewhere for someone to play as the center for the majority of minutes.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

well, if Telfair is there with the first one, I would take him and stash him for a year.

I hate Harrison, he is a punk. but he's 7 so I would take him. I would take wright also. 2 athletic swing men would be cool


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KJay</b>!
> 
> I hate Harrison, he is a punk. but he's 7 so I would take him.


I hate when people just write off Harrison as a punk after they hear reports of him having an attitude problem. The guy just doesn't like Kansas, like some people on this board......Once the pre-draft camp rolls around, people will realize what scouts already knows, Harrison, with well-coaching, will have no attitude problems.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate when people just write off Harrison as a punk after they hear reports of him having an attitude problem. The guy just doesn't like Kansas, like some people on this board......Once the pre-draft camp rolls around, people will realize what scouts already knows, Harrison, with well-coaching, will have no attitude problems.


hey Celts 11, I love your sig....don't you think we might want to give Danny a little more than a year after the pathetic moves that were made before him? Oh I forgot, typical Boston fan who expects results right away. pathetic


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I hate when people just write off Harrison as a punk after they hear reports of him having an attitude problem. The guy just doesn't like Kansas, like some people on this board......Once the pre-draft camp rolls around, people will realize what scouts already knows, Harrison, with well-coaching, will have no attitude problems.


Here's the problem that Harrison had to face. In the big 12, it is overly physical and the fouls don't get called. So he would get frustrated because guys are beating on him with no calls. 

That won't happen in the NBA. When he goes strong he is going to get the calls. So that will workout better for him.

His attitude is way overblown and he will end up being a very good Center because he is strong and actually has post moves (unlike Mark Blount). IMO, Harrison would be an upgrade over Blount.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> hey Celts 11, I love your sig....don't you think we might want to give Danny a little more than a year after the pathetic moves that were made before him? Oh I forgot, typical Boston fan who expects results right away. pathetic


Hey PatBateman, thank you. Credit the Pacers fans. They were the creative masterminds behind it. I'm pathetic for keeping a promise.  [Link]


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey PatBateman, thank you. Credit the Pacers fans. They were the creative masterminds behind it. I'm pathetic for keeping a promise.  [Link]



oh, in that case---------> :laugh:


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

To me, this is just my thoughts but if the Celtics used that 15th pick to pick a Telfair, Arajuo, than that is just a waste, to me the only player that won't be picked in the lottery who is a player that can play is Kris Humphries, he was a 20/10 guy as a freshman, and the Celts could use a player with skills with that pick honestly with that pick he would be a steal, and forget all that tweener crap if you can ball you can ball, look at D.Wade he is a tweener also who really isn't a point and to small for a two guard but he is a player, if we waste that 15th pick on a player who isn't going to be ready for 3 years like Telfair, Splitter, Araujo, Dorell Wright, Swift, Ramos, Plod-Kolzine, J.R. Smith that is what the 24th and 25th picks are for, at 15 it has to be Humphries, or Jefferson who ever has the best workout but we need the best beast available at that pick and one of those two will fit the bill.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> To me, this is just my thoughts but if the Celtics used that 15th pick to pick a Telfair, Arajuo, than that is just a waste, to me the only player that won't be picked in the lottery who is a player that can play is Kris Humphries, he was a 20/10 guy as a freshman, and the Celts could use a player with skills with that pick honestly with that pick he would be a steal, and forget all that tweener crap if you can ball you can ball, look at D.Wade he is a tweener also who really isn't a point and to small for a two guard but he is a player, if we waste that 15th pick on a player who isn't going to be ready for 3 years like Telfair, Splitter, Araujo, Dorell Wright, Swift, Ramos, Plod-Kolzine, J.R. Smith that is what the 24th and 25th picks are for, at 15 it has to be Humphries, or Jefferson who ever has the best workout but we need the best beast available at that pick and one of those two will fit the bill.


Araujo is 23. He is a ready player. Kris Humphries isn't a "ready" player because he has to adapt to the pro game after only one year of college basketball.


----------

